
If We Told You Neal Stephenson Invented Bitcoin, Would You Be Surprised? - pseudolus
https://reason.com/2019/06/05/if-we-told-you-neal-stephenson-invented-bitcoin-would-you-be-surprised/
======
nabla9
Yes.

Neal Stephenson don't have the tech expertise or skills to pull that off.

Stephenson used concepts of digital currency in his books, but those matched
the concepts of late 90's and 2000s, like DigiCash and eGold.

~~~
T-A
[https://www.thedailybeast.com/anyone-could-have-invented-
bit...](https://www.thedailybeast.com/anyone-could-have-invented-bitcoin)

~~~
nabla9
It was the implementation part that shows organizational and technological
skill. Just coming up with the overall idea does not mean you can pull it off.

Neal Stephenson can't handle details needed. CLANG fiasco was great
demonstration of that.

~~~
T-A
According to

[https://qz.com/268852/neal-stephensons-
failed-500000-video-g...](https://qz.com/268852/neal-stephensons-
failed-500000-video-game-and-the-perils-of-using-kickstarter/)

that's backwards: the problem with CLANG was not its implementation, it was
that the result was a boring game.

As for implementation, consensus among those who've bothered to look at the
original Bitcoin code is that it wasn't very good, most likely not the work of
a professional programmer.

